# Inviting your comments on my wardrobe plans



## el_Pedr0 (16 Sep 2021)

I'm about to build a walk-in wardrobe, closely based on one that I've done previously. There are a couple of more complex elements in this one and many of you have already helped on specific elements that I've queried along the way.

Now I'm offering up the full model/plan. If there's any glaring problems - please do shout. I do have some specific questions which I'll collate and post later in this thread, but in general I'd welcome your comments.

Context: The whole house has been recently renovated to quite a high standard, and the wardrobe is hopefully going to be a highlight. Materials are generally walnut veneer mdf (BROWN in the model) with some solid walnut trims (GREEN in the model only as a visual aid - I'm not actually going to paint it green!).

*Shelves: *mostly floating shelf-type construction: redwood batten frame clad in 6mm MDF top and bottom and solid walnut edge
*Glass shelf*: the fixed shelf immediately above the drawers has a glass inlay through which you can see the contents of the top drawer.
*Drawers:*
Glass fronted drawers: Mortise and Tenon solid walnut fronts, solid walnut sides and back dovetailed, toughened glass bonded in the front
Other drawers: Solid walnut sides, back and front, dovetail joints, mdf bottom
All drawers on Blum movento tip on runners (i.e. supported from underneath, and push to open). The gap for the runner between the drawer sides and the cabinet sides is concealed by the solid walnut trim on the carcass, so the drawers don't need a second oversized front.

Overall dimensions of the wardrobe space: 4m long x 1.5m wide. Ceiling height: 2.8m

I've attached the sketchup model and here are some screenshots:










(The partition wall in the picture above is only a couple of metres high - so it doesn't go all the way up to the ceiling)

I've posted it on Sketchfab so you can spin it around in 3D - or even view it in VR goggles if you're like me!
Here it is in situ in the room:








Wardrobe v33 - 3D model by pedr0


walk-in wardrobe - Wardrobe v33 - 3D model by pedr0




skfb.ly





Here it is without the room:








Wardrobe v34 - 3D model by pedr0


walk-in wardrobe - Wardrobe v34 - 3D model by pedr0




skfb.ly


----------

